

Does Web Host server location matter if using CloudFlare? - vvoltt

I currently have an account with 97cents.net and am puchasing a second as their service to date has been exactly what I require.<p>They have just started offering EU hosting in Luxembourg which they claim is not subject to DMCA takedown enforcement and is better suited to freedom of speech and customer privacy.<p>As I am not in the EU, I don&#x27;t really want to host there, but if I use CloudFlare, will than mean that I get the benefit of locally hosted content with the protection of Luxembourg Privacy?
======
datalist
Except for the US, no country is subject to a DMCA takedown enforcement from a
purely legal point of view. Of course, local law (which might have similar
implication as what the DMCA aims at) is still applicable.

As to the location, CloudFlare basically works as a proxy. The further the
server is away the higher latency can/will be. However given that CloudFlare
does cache certain resources, it will decrease the importance of location a
tad. Only for static/cachable resources though, everything dynamically
generated will still have the same latency.

